# Who is the Culprit



## Nicholas (22/11/16)

So i mixed up a juice that goes a little something like this 

TFA strawberry ripe 3%
TFA Bavarian Cream 2%
TFA Vanilla Custard 2%
TFA Banana Cream 1%
INW Biscuit 1%
FA Joy 1%

what i was going for was a creamy strawberries and banana pudding with a bit of bakery in it. what i got was a muted inhale of cream and a disgusting exhale of something that can only be compared to freshly cut grass and seaweed. 

what puzzles me is that the juice smells exactly how i thought it would and if i take a deep slow inhale and hold it and exhale really slowly i do taste a tiny hint of sweet biscuit. 

it has steeped for 5 days so far and i've been trying it everyday praying it gets better but i just dont understand why its so bad. im pretty sure it was because i had just watched wayne talk about flavour layering and i was like damn i can do that 

but yeah any ideas?


----------



## stevie g (22/11/16)

2 weeks steeper on this one due to the custard and cream.

Trust me I know. Spent all of October playing with custard.

Without steeping custard is flat, bland and leaves a dry powder sensation on the tongue.
These sensations pass once it has had time to thoroughly dissolve into the base.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (22/11/16)

The FA Joy is the one that jumps out at me straight away. Some people complain about a 'stale beer' or 'sweat' note they pick up in it. Maybe try the joy alone at 1-2% and check if you aren't particularly sensitive to it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/11/16)

Soutie said:


> The FA Joy is the one that jumps out at me straight away. Some people complain about a 'stale beer' or 'sweat' note they pick up in it. Maybe try the joy alone at 1-2% and check if you aren't particularly sensitive to it.



I agree, Joy is extremely odd tasting and can easily dominate a recipe with a weird flavor. When it works, it works well, like in bronuts and funfetti, but they are usually around the 0.75% mark at most. I am almost certain the recipe will 10 times better without the joy. It is usually used to give a fresh doughy taste and I do think that is clashing with the creams and fruits.


----------



## NewOobY (22/11/16)

agreed about Joy with @Soutie , but also I think the strawberry will fade with a longer steep - maybe add 1% tfa strawberry to up the strawberry taste a bit.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/11/16)

The below is an awesome tasting strawberry:

SRipe TFA 4%
Sweet Strawberry CAP 4%

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nicholas (22/11/16)

Thank you all so much, i had a little suspicion it could be the joy, @Soutie i think i should definitely try it as a single, i never really thought of that especially because when i read the notes on it i was convinced i'd know what to do with it, obviously not ... will give it a shot... @NewOobY what do you think of putting some sweet strawberry CAP with the ripe in this recipe to up the strawberry , 

also im going to give it 2 weeks to settle the custard and then report back if anything changes, and try another batch without the joy aswell


----------



## RichJB (22/11/16)

Wayne was asked to describe Joy and he said "Joy... f@cks sh!t up". Although considering he uses it, that is maybe a slight exaggeration. I suppose one needs to go light on it, though, and know what it brings to the recipe so that you can balance it.

A second strawberry, or a mild addition of EM or sweetener, will help to stop the Ripe fading so fast.

I got inspired by this and mixed up Ripe, Cap Sweet Strawb, FA Custard, Cap VBIC, FA Banana, FA Cookie, Loc Shortbread and a dash of EM. I used FA Custard instead of Cap VC because the Shortbread is heavy on vanilla. It doesn't taste vile fresh but custards and creams do need a steep so I'll wait for that. I don't think your initial mix should have tasted bad, @Nicholas, I must concur that it was probably the Joy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (22/11/16)

Nicholas said:


> Thank you all so much, i had a little suspicion it could be the joy, @Soutie i think i should definitely try it as a single, i never really thought of that especially because when i read the notes on it i was convinced i'd know what to do with it, obviously not ... will give it a shot... @NewOobY what do you think of putting some sweet strawberry CAP with the ripe in this recipe to up the strawberry ,
> 
> also im going to give it 2 weeks to settle the custard and then report back if anything changes, and try another batch without the joy aswell



@NewOobY is spot on, that ripe is going to fade quicker than vanilla ice's career and At 3% I doubt you would get anything other than the EM anyway.

when it comes to custards I don't like to use ripe at all due to the fading in a steep. I rather prefer to go with predominantly CAP sweet strawberry as custards just do really well after looooooooooong steeps, the longer the better. Throw it in a cupboard and forget about it until around mid next year sometime.


----------



## RichJB (22/11/16)

JF Strawberry Sweet is apparently good, I'm looking forward to that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/11/16)

It is JOY.... EWWWW. Replace Joy with Sugar Cookie or similar rather but Joy has ruined too many a juice of mine. Keep away.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nicholas (22/11/16)

RichJB said:


> Wayne was asked to describe Joy and he said "Joy... f@cks sh!t up". Although considering he uses it, that is maybe a slight exaggeration. I suppose one needs to go light on it, though, and know what it brings to the recipe so that you can balance it.
> 
> A second strawberry, or a mild addition of EM or sweetener, will help to stop the Ripe fading so fast.
> 
> I got inspired by this and mixed up Ripe, Cap Sweet Strawb, FA Custard, Cap VBIC, FA Banana, FA Cookie, Loc Shortbread and a dash of EM. I used FA Custard instead of Cap VC because the Shortbread is heavy on vanilla. It doesn't taste vile fresh but custards and creams do need a steep so I'll wait for that. I don't think your initial mix should have tasted bad, @Nicholas, I must concur that it was probably the Joy.



Thanks man, yeah i really hoped the Joy would bring some doughy bakeryness to the flavour but will definitely try it without on the next batch, also have you ever used a cake batter flavour and if so what are your thoughts on that


----------



## RichJB (22/11/16)

I haven't used any batters yet. I have FW Cake Batter Dip coming with my next order because I want to try Manson's Birthday Cake. I must confess, I was sold on the picture rather than any reviews of the flavour. I have an extraordinary fondness for eating cake batter whenever I bake. The idea of having a cake batter dip with animal crackers sold me right away. Although it's FW so, as Skiddlz says, it probably has asbestos or something in it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (22/11/16)

I dunno about others but I can't taste strawberry Ripe much at all if I use it under 4%. 
First thing I'd do is drop the Joy, as others have mentioned and give the custards time to develop with a nice long steep. You might want to add another strawberry like @Imtiaaz has suggested (I love that combo of CAP Sweet and TFA Ripe!) this will give the Strawberry Ripe so longevity else after 3 weeks it would have faded away just when your custard is starting to shine.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (22/11/16)

Greyz said:


> I dunno about others but I can't taste strawberry Ripe much at all if I use it under 4%.
> First thing I'd do is drop the Joy, as others have mentioned and give the custards time to develop with a nice long steep. You might want to add another strawberry like @Imtiaaz has suggested (I love that combo of CAP Sweet and TFA Ripe!) this will give the Strawberry Ripe so longevity else after 3 weeks it would have faded away just when your custard is starting to shine.


Many believe adding TFA Dragonfruit at 1 % also helps.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TommyL (22/11/16)

RichJB said:


> I haven't used any batters yet. I have FW Cake Batter Dip coming with my next order because I want to try Manson's Birthday Cake. I must confess, I was sold on the picture rather than any reviews of the flavour. I have an extraordinary fondness for eating cake batter whenever I bake. The idea of having a cake batter dip with animal crackers sold me right away. Although it's FW so, as Skiddlz says, it probably has asbestos or something in it.


That birthday cake is a really good vape! I love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (22/11/16)

Andre said:


> Many believe adding TFA Dragonfruit at 1 % also helps.



Thanks for the tip @Andre - I will definitely test that out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (23/11/16)

Andre said:


> Many believe adding TFA Dragonfruit at 1 % also helps.



will definitely try this


----------



## Nicholas (1/12/16)

Ok Guys so i mixed up some of notcharlesmansons birthday cake and it seems that the INW biscuit is the culprit, im getting that same weird taste coming through even at .5%...

do you think mine has gone off? or is there anyone else that gets a weird taste from INW biscuit


----------



## NewOobY (1/12/16)

Dude @Nicholas , I doubt INW Biscuit will go off - the taste of it is weird. It's not a sweet taste like FA Cookie or CAP Sugar Cookie for that matter - it is different, to me it is kinda cheesecake crust type taste if that makes sense.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/12/16)

They should replace name FA Joy to FA NoJoy...hate the proverbial out of it...tried once and then had a ceremony and chucked it in the bin..too scared to set it alight which was plan A

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nicholas (1/12/16)

NewOobY said:


> Dude @Nicholas , I doubt INW Biscuit will go off - the taste of it is weird. It's not a sweet taste like FA Cookie or CAP Sugar Cookie for that matter - it is different, to me it is kinda cheesecake crust type taste if that makes sense.



hey man thanks for the quick response....i havent vaped the biscuit as a single as yet im going to try this tonight and see if im getting that weird taste, what % do you recommend i try it at ?


----------



## Nicholas (1/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> They should replace name FA Joy to FA NoJoy...hate the proverbial out of it...tried once and then had a ceremony and chucked it in the bin..too scared to set it alight which was plan A



LOL... i still kept my horrible mix, im going to leave it on a table at the vape meet on saturday and maybe someone will pick it up and try vape it.


----------



## NewOobY (1/12/16)

Nicholas said:


> hey man thanks for the quick response....i havent vaped the biscuit as a single as yet im going to try this tonight and see if im getting that weird taste, what % do you recommend i try it at ?


Damn son, I don't think that will taste nice at all - make 3ml only, cause I don't like it solo. I'd suggest 2% but damn good luck man, you gonna get a Dry Hit face from it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nicholas (1/12/16)

NewOobY said:


> Damn son, I don't think that will taste nice at all - make 3ml only, cause I don't like it solo. I'd suggest 2% but damn good luck man, you gonna get a Dry Hit face from it



LOL... please dont say that lol.... i fear that more than death ... yeah im going to mix up a tiny amount just to see what taste i get


----------



## Warlock (1/12/16)

Hi @Nicholas Go to 
* Calling all DIY'ers *
Discussion in 'E-Liquid Recipes' started by Viper_SA, 19/4/15. 
Page 138 I think

More on that horrid stuff called INW Biscuit

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nicholas (1/12/16)

Warlock said:


> Hi @Nicholas Go to
> * Calling all DIY'ers *
> Discussion in 'E-Liquid Recipes' started by Viper_SA, 19/4/15.
> Page 138 I think
> ...



Did you ever figure out was was up with your Buscuit?


----------



## Warlock (1/12/16)

No @Nicholas I have Two bottles of the stuff If you saw the pics I posted, one is light yellow and the other is light amber. The amber one is the worst smelling one, but they both have that same intolerable smell.

Once you get it into a tank you can’t get the taste out either. It’s as if it burrows into the pores of the stainless steel and lurks there waiting for an E-Liquid to contaminate. On par with peanut butter in this regard.

How about TFA’s Plumb. This should have been called Bitter Plum Pit Extract.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nicholas (1/12/16)

Warlock said:


> No @Nicholas I have Two bottles of the stuff If you saw the pics I posted, one is light yellow and the other is light amber. The amber one is the worst smelling one, but they both have that same intolerable smell.
> 
> Once you get it into a tank you can’t get the taste out either. It’s as if it burrows into the pores of the stainless steel and lurks there waiting for an E-Liquid to contaminate. On par with peanut butter in this regard.
> 
> How about TFA’s Plumb. This should have been called Bitter Plum Pit Extract.



HAHAHAHAHAH!!!!! i compared it to freshly cut grass wrapped in seaweed. i really have no clue how it can be that terrible... im going to try it as a single flavour tonight.... this should be fun lol


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/12/16)

Nicholas said:


> HAHAHAHAHAH!!!!! i compared it to freshly cut grass wrapped in seaweed. i really have no clue how it can be that terrible... im going to try it as a single flavour tonight.... this should be fun lol


hmm...sushi juice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

